

Learn a language in 22 hours - elioty
http://www.guardian.co.uk/education/2012/nov/09/learn-language-in-three-months
Joshua Foer: 'What if, instead of tabbing over to the web browser in search of some nugget of gossip or news, we could scratch the itch by engaging in a meaningful activity, such as learning a language?'<p>Yeah, right.
======
biscarch
tldr; check out memrise.com if you want to learn a new language. It uses
additional context to aid in the learning process.

